# Mein neuer Koiteich



## Schucki (6. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Teichverrückte,

Nach langem mitlesen und nur sehr wenigen Post´s möchte ich mich und meinen Teich auch einmal vorstellen. Dabei muss ich sagen das der Teich vor einigen Jahren von meinen ohne jegliches Wissen angelegt wurde da sie einen Teich sehr schön fanden -> Loch, Folie, Wasser, Fische.  Naja seit 1-2 Jahren haben sie sich nicht mehr um den Teich gekümmert. Mein interesse für Fische und Wasser/Gewässer wuchs dafür um so mehr.

Aber erst einmal zu mir. Ich heiße Florian bin 17 Jahre und Azubi im 1. Lehrjahr und habe ein dementsprechendes kleines Budget. 
Ich bin begeisterter Angler und "klein Aquarianer". ^^
Ich möchte jetzt den Teich mehr und mehr Verbessern und dieses Jahr evtl. sogar Vergrößern. ( Fehlt nur noch Baugenehmigung des höchsten Gerichts, Frau Mutter....)

Hier jetzt mal ein paar Daten zum Teich.
4.5m x 4m x ca. 0.90m
 

Gefiltert wird über einen Baumarktfilter als Improvisierter Vorabscheider der dann meinen Selbstbau Pflanzenfilter speist. Der Filter läuft dieses Jahr seit ca 2 Wochen. Das Wasser war total trüb und bis jetzt ist es wieder sehr klar.. Letztes Jahr war das Wasser das ganze Jahr über Klar.
 
 
 

Besetzt ist der Teich mit 5 Goldfischen und 3 Shubunkis. 
Da mich aber das aktuelle Aussehen des Teiches stört und ich schon lange etwas neues möchte habe ich mich jetzt für einen Koi-Teich entschieden. Habe jetzt seit 3-4 Monaten hier im Forum nur gelesen,gelesen und noch mehr gelesen. :crazy

Habe jetzt natürlich auch schon ein wenig geplant und möchte euch jetzt einfach mal vorstellen was ich mir so überlegt hatte. 

4m x 6m mit 3 Stufen. Die erste Stufe liegt nur an einer Langen Seite und einer Kurzen Seite mit 30cm x 40cm. Dort habe ich geplant auf der gesamten Länge Pflanzkörbe aufzustellen und mit __ Rohrkolben zu bepflanzen. Normalerweise können die Kois doch nicht mehr an die Pflanzen kommen, oder? Gibt es Pflanzkörbe die so Groß sind das sie bis an die Wasseroberfläche/drüber reichen? (30cm)
Die zweite Stufe geht dann auf 120cm direkt runter bei einer Fläche von ca. 280cm x 370cm und dann die dritte Stufe auf 180cm bei etwa gleicher Fläche wie die vorherige Stufe.

Nun weiß ich aber nicht wirklich wie ich den Teich filtern soll. Ich bin was das selber bauen angeht relativ ungeschickt. Deshalb denke ich das ein gepumptes System für mich besser ist oder? Nun habe ich bei Naturgart ihre Filtersysteme entdeckt. Was haltet ihr von dieses Systemen? In Verbindung mit einem Pflanzenfilter sollte es doch funktionieren.

Im Moment fällt mir nichts mehr ein aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch mehr Tipps und Hilfe geben.

Lg


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hallo Florian,
wenn du Koi halten willst, ist schon etwas Aufwand erforderlich, damit das ganze langfristig läuft.
Bei der Größe würde ich eher bei den 4X4.5m bleiben und den Teich nur tiefer machen.
Bis auf die 1. Stufe kannst du den Rest erst mal weglassen. Den Pflanzenfilter eher wie jetzt am Rand aufbauen.

Eine gepumpte Lösung ist bei diesem Volumen sehr teuer, da eine Menge an Wasser gepumpt werden muss.
Schau dir mal die Planung von ein paar Koiteichen hier an.

Du solltest einen BA und einen Skimmer planen, beider wird dann in Schwerkraft in die Grobabscheidung geleitet.
Dort kann dann z.B. eine SIPA den Schmutz zurückhalten. Von dort in einen IBC, so wie sie schon bei dir im Einsatz sind.


----------



## Schucki (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

4x4,5m reichen meinst du? Auf welche Tiefe sollte ich dann gehen? 1,80m oder noch tiefer?
Du meinst die 1. Stufe mit 30cm soll dann bleiben und mit dem bepflanzen so machen wie ich es angedacht habe?

Bodenablauf, hmm ich weiß nicht ob ich das so gescheit hin bekomme das alles Dicht ist. Ich bin ja schon froh das die paar Verrohrung an meinem Filter dicht ist. 
Und ob ich das mit der Schwerkraftfilterung hinbekomme bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher. Rohrschachte, Anschlüsse usw.  Was würdet ihr denn als Absolutes minimum ansehen? SiFi und dann direkt in den Pflanzenfilter oder kann ich da immer noch Probleme mit trübem Wasser bekommen? 

Lg
Flo


----------



## Joerg (6. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
die Größe 3X4 ist vollkommen ausreichend, eher noch etwas kleiner und eine Ecke als Pflanzenfilter.
1,80 ist schon gut, bis 1,99 m kannst du ohne Genehmigung bauen.
Eher etwas kleiner und den Filter vernünftig bauen.

Bei dem BA und Folie verlegen musst du dir einen Fachman zum verkleben holen. Den Rest bekommst du schon hin.
Das Volumen des Teichs sollte alle 2 Stunden durch den Filter, damit es klar wird. Ist der Teich größer kostet das entsprechend mehr.
Ich hatte auch mehrere Stufen eingeplant. Die meisten habe ich dann später begradigt. Die flache an 2 Seiten.

Schau dir mal die Filterdoku von Zacky an.
Auch im Lexikon sind viele Informationen wie was funktioniert.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi,

Da der Teich eh erst frühestens Ende Sommer, Mitte Herbst umgebaut wird habe ich also Zeit genug um zu Planen. 
Ich weiß noch nicht so sicher wie ich es am besten hin bekomme das der Filter und der Teich auf dem selben Niveau stehen. Komplette Fläche auf der gebaut/gebuddelt wird Begradigt und dann auf Tiefe gebracht? 
Muss die Filterkammer unbedingt gemauert werden oder geht das auch ohne?

lg
Flo


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
du hast doch schon einen guten Biofilter (IBC). Den etwas absenken und anderes Material rein, damit deutlich mehr Wasser gefiltert werden kann. Davor eine Grobabscheidung. Das kann eine SIPA sein oder was anderes.

Es muss nicht unbedingt was gemauert werden.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe bis hier hin! 

Da habe ich dann aber noch eine Frage zum SIPA. 
Wie muss der dann Installiert werden? Vortex oder etwa nicht?
Evtl einen Link oder einen Thema im Forum bei dem einer Verbaut wird mit Anleitung oder Ähnlich?
In welchen Online-Shops bestellst du/ihr und was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
lg
Flo


----------



## Martin (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

sieht ganz schön lieblos aus. die filterung ist ja nicht gerade der bringer.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Martin,

Ja, ich weiß und das möchte ich ja auch ändern. Deshalb habe ich mich hier auch angemeldet. Damit mir hier geholfen wird. Ich selber habe damals (hört sich an als wenn ich schon uralt wäre :-D ) den Teich nicht angelegt und möchte die Fehler jetzt auch ausbessern. 

Die Filterung sieht zwar nicht super aus, aber Wasser ist Glasklar und Fische sind Gesund. Was will man mehr? -> Auch hier will ich es ja verbessern.


lg
Flo


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hey Flo,

wenn Du Dich für einen Koiteich entschieden hast, dann mach max. 1 Stufe für paar Seerosen, ansonsten lass die Stufen komplett weg. Bei einem Koiteich zählt jeder Liter ... 

Den Pflanzenfilterbereich würde ich stark vergrößern. Zu dem Thema Pflanzenfilter hatten wir ja auch schon ne ganze Menge Ausführungen ... soll ja pflegeleicht und keine Dreckschleuder werden 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an. Filterung optimieren und die Größe von 4m x 5m ist völlig ausreichend. Dann noch 2m tief und Du hast gute Grundvorraussetzungen geschaffen 

Mandy


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Mandy,

Bin von den Stufen auch schon ziemlich weg. Aber ich habe immer noch ein Bild im Kopf. Habe vor einiger Zeit hier im Foum einen Koiteich gesehen bei dem auf einer Seite des Teiches 1 Stufe hatte die aber max.40x40cm breit/tief war. Ich meine auf jeden Fall das es eine Stufe war. Dort waren Pflanzen in Körbe gepflanzt die stark Nährstoffe ziehen. So kann ich meine Pflanzenfilterung zusätzlich vergrößern. Das die Aktuelle Filterung nicht optimal ist weiß ich. 

Ich glaube sogar das ich "nur" eine Vertiefung des Teiches leichter durch bekomme als eine Vergrößerung. Positiver Nebeneffekt.  
lg
Flo


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
bei mir war auch an 3 Seiten eine 30cm Flachzone mit Pflanzen.
Die anderen Stufen sind mit der Zeit fast alle mehr Wasser gewichen.

Eine Seite habe ich dann noch komplett entfernt, da ansonsten die Sicht weg war.
Die Pflanzenhecke wächst durch Koidung auf 1,5m Höhe.

Zur Nährstoffzehrung sind Unterwasser und Schwimmpflanzen besser geeignet,
wenn sie die Koi nicht zum fressen gerne haben.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

Ja das mit den Unterwasserpflanzen kenne ich. Selbst meine Goldfische vernichten alles was ich Pflanzen möchte...
Ich muss mir nun erstmal Gedanken über die Filterung und dann auch noch was ich alles an Flansche,Durchführungen usw. brauche. Könnt ihr mir Online-Shops empfehlen?

lg
Flo


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Für mich ist ebay mein Favorit (Teichbedarf24, Teichprofi, der energiebewußte Koiteich) ... und danach Hanako-Koi.

Mußt bischen suchen und vergleichen ... Hanako ist auch bei ebay vertreten und dort manchmal günstiger als im Shop.

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
die sind schlecht erzogen. Meine Koi zupfen nur ganz vorsichtig davon die Fadenalgen ab.

Mach mal eine Liste und vergleiche dann die Shops. So viel brauchst du ja nicht.
Bisher weißt du ja nicht mal die Größe. Davon hängt dann die Anzahl der BA ab.
Der Filter will dann auch entsprechend dem Teichvolumen dimensioniert sein.
In die Rohre sollten dann Zugschieber ....

Viel Volumen kostet dann mehr, daher der Rat eher etwas kleiner zu planen.
Versuch erst mal eine Skizze mit den Maßen zu machen. 

Dann den Familienrat einberufen und sich auf was einigen.
Vorher könntest du das ganze schon mal in 3D Planen.
Von dieser Software gibt es eine Testversion, mit der sich schon Eindruck schinden lässt.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hey,

Habe jetzt mal auf die schnelle eine kleine Skizze gemacht. 
Habe ich mich da bei der Literzahl verrechnet?! 
 

So in etwa stelle ich mir das vor. Vor den Pflanzenfilter soll dann halt eine kleine Kammer in der irgendwie eine Vorabscheidung stattfindet. 

lg
Flo


----------



## Moonlight (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Die ist aber wirklich auf die Schnelle ... da brauch man gaaanz viel Fantasie 

Also Grundmaße 4m x 5m und die Tiefe von 1,80-2m ist okay. Der untere Teil soll die Flachzone sein? 
Pflanzenfilter nur 1m x 0,80m? Viel zu wenig ... oder soll das die Tiefe sein?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
plane lieber etwas kleiner. In der Größe geht dann schnell mal ein Azubi Jahresgehalt drauf.
Auch die laufenden Kosten hängen vom Volumen ab.


----------



## Schucki (7. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi,

Ja stimmt, viiiel Fantasie.  Tut mir Leid. ^^
Habe heute Leider keine Zeit mehr. Ihr wisst ja, Stress und Termine. 
Werde im Laufe der nächsten 1,2 Tage aber auf jeden Fall eine Gute Zeichnung nachreichen!

Frohe Ostern noch,

Flo


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hallo Flo

Entgegen der Filtergröße deines Biofilters muss ich Mandy da widersprechen. Der reicht schon von der Größe, ABER:

Du solltest dann Pfanzen nehmen die viel Nährstoffe ziehen. Da du ja IBC Tanks dafür genommen hast was schon mal sehr gut ist, würde ich dir Schilf empfehlen. Es zieht viel Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser und ist nicht Teuer. Da Schilf schnell wächst haste keine Probleme damit.

Mein Kauftipp:

http://www.bluetenblatt.de/shop/?pflanze=Phragmites&warengr=3&buchstabe=

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Mensch stephan,für 38000l reichen doch nicht nur paar pflanzen auf 1m2. da muß wenigstens das doppelte hin. vergiß nicht,er will koi halten.


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Er braucht erstmal viel Geld wenn er das machen möchte. Warten wir es mal gelassen ab. 

Ich denk da nur an meinen Teich, Das ist nichts Hochwertiges , allein das Gröbste kostete mich knapp 3000 Euro.

Und da war kein Koi dabei


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Alternativ was mir gerade einfällt ist:

Flo, wieso baust dir nicht ein Eiweisabschäumer zusätzlich selbst. Das ist Top, schau mal

http://www.koitronik.de/Grafiken/Link-Grafiken/abschaeumer-skizze.jpg


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

was soll denn am paar qm mehr folie großartig geld kosten. und pflanzen bekommt er doch für ein appel und ein ei aus dem forum. das paßt schon. erst mal seine richtigen zeichnungen abwarten. kann ja auch sein,daß das die tiefe war  stephan,geh ins bett und versuch weiter zu schlafen


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Mandy hast ja Recht, der kleine Niclas hält mich gerade wach


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Hallo Flo
> 
> Entgegen der Filtergröße deines Biofilters muss ich Mandy da widersprechen. Der reicht schon von der Größe, ABER:
> 
> ...



Nabend Stephan,

Ich muss glaube ich noch Klarstellen das es nicht zwei IBC Tanks sind sondern einer der geteilt wurde.Also 2x 500l. Lagen hier so auf dem Grundstück rum, wurden als Laub und Gras Behälter genutzt.
Die eine Hälfte auf dem der Baumarktfilter steht ist mit Schilf und __ Rohrkolben bepflanzt. Im zweiten stehen nur 2 kleine Sumpfdotterblumen. Schilf zu bekommen ist kein Problem. Einige Freunde haben selber kleine Teiche mit Schilf. 

Ich versuch gleich/morgen noch einmal eine ordentliche Zeichnung hochzuladen wie ich es mir im Moment vorstelle. 

lg
Flo


----------



## I.koi (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Ok das ist dann ganz klar doch zu wenig, dachte du hättest 2 *1000 Liter IBC´s. Ok da habe ich was übersehen


----------



## Moonlight (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

gute nacht ihr zwei


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Ok das ist dann ganz klar doch zu wenig, dachte du hättest 2 *1000 Liter IBC´s. Ok da habe ich was übersehen



Mein Fehler, habe es nicht erwähnt.



Moonlight schrieb:


> gute nacht ihr zwei



Nacht.


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

So ihr Lieben,

Habe gestern Nacht/heute Morgen noch ein wenig gezeichnet.
Grundmaß des Teiches sollen jetzt 4x4m sein bei einer Tiefe von mind. 1,8m. Somit habe ich "nur noch" ein Volumen von ca. 28000 Liter. Der Teich hat jetzt keine Stufen mehr an denen gepflanzt wird sondern einen externen Pflanzenfilter an einer Seite des Teiches von einer Breite von ca. 0,8 - 1m breite und einer Tiefe von ???. Habe mich da ein wenig von Mandy inspirieren lassen. Der Pflanzenfilter steht etwas über Teichniveau und lässt das Wasser dann über einen kleinen Wasserfall oder Ähnlich zurück in den Teich laufen. Die Vorfilterung*** soll durch einen Schwerkraftfilter erfolgen der dann mit einer Pumpe den Pflanzenfilter speißt. 
***Vorfilterung bin ich mir noch unschlüssig wie und was. Evtl etwas mit den hälften des IBC?
Der Pflanzenfilter soll eine Substratablage erhalten (mit Löchern natürlich) und einem KG Rohr durch die eine Schmutzwasserpumpe passt. So müsste ich doch eig. den größten Teil des Mulms entfernen können. Der Pflanzenfilter soll dann mit der alten Teichfolie ausgelegt werden. Muss ja ein wenig Sparen.   Wo sollte da der Zulauf des Filters sein über dem Substrat oder unterhalb vom Substrat?

Hier die Skizzen: (Hoffe diesmal besser! :beten )
Draufsicht:
 
Seitenansicht:
 

Frohe Ostern,

Flo


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo, 
das schaut schon mal gut aus und gelesen hast du in der Zwischenzeit auch etwas. 

Was noch fehlt ist ein Skimmer. Der geht mit einem extra Rohr auch in die Vorkammer.

Nach der Vorfilterung solltest du noch einen Biofilter vor den Pflanzen einplanen.
Dort wird erst mal das Ammonium in Nitrit - Nitrat umgewandelt. Schau mal bei Zacky in der Filterplanung.

Damit sich das Wasser schön im Kreis dreht, schau dir mal das tolle Video von Werner dazu an.
Die Ecken sollten daher etwas abgerundet werden.


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Nabend Jörg,

natürlich lese ich weiter.  Möchte zu beginn so viel wie möglich Richtig machen. 

Zum Skimmer. Da habe ich an einen kleinen Schwimmskimmer gedacht der nur eingesetzt wird wenn er auch benötigt wird mit extra Pumpe, evtl...
Habe die Filterplanung von Zacky kurz überflogen. Er baut einen Patronenfilter, Ist das nicht mehr ein Vorabscheider oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?  Obwohl, Siedlungsfläche ist ja durch die Filterpatronen ausreichend vorhanden.

Das Video von Werner ist echt gut. Habe mir den Thread auch komplett durchgelesen. Das mit der Strömung und der darauf Resultierenden Verteilung des Mulms kenne ich aus meinem Aquarium. In meinem 200l Becken bekomme ich den Mulm leider auch nicht zu 100% in die Richtung in die er soll. Gibt halt 1 tote Ecke in der Er sich sammelt. Werde dies auf jeden Fall beim graben berücksichtigen. Ein Gefälle zum BA war auch geplant.

lg
Flo

EDIT: Habe gerade mal genauer gelesen. Der Patronenfilter soll ja anscheinend der Biofilter sein. Ist es sehr aufwendig so etwas selber zu Realisieren?

Meinte natürlich oben Jörg. Hab es mal fix geändert.


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
wenn du genügend liest und Vorschläge der User überdenkst, musst du möglicherweise nicht so viel Fehler machen wie ich. 
Vergiss den Schwimmskimmer, den Fehler hab ich auch schon gemacht. Nach dem nächsten Umbau kannst du meinen günstig haben.

Zacky hat ja viele Informationen in seinen Filter integriert. Nicht alle musst du für dein Projekt auch umsetzen.
Je nach Teich sind die Anforderungen unterschiedlich und man pickt sich das beste raus.

Ein Becken mit __ Hel-X ist einfacher zu bauen und leistet auch gute Dienste.
Der Vorteil hiervon ist die einfache Reinigung. Zugschieber zu, das Zeug umrühren und den Dreck absaugen.

Schaumstoffmatten oder Patronen sind auch gut zur biologischen Reinigung geeignet.
Dabei ist die Durchströmungsgeschwindigkeit entscheidend, damit sich auch der feine Dreck absetzen kann.
Zacky fährt daher an seinem Teich erst mal zweigleisig.


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

Okay, dann einen Skimmer der später mit dem BA zusammen läuft. Gekaufte Skimmer die sich dem Wasserstand bis zu einem gewissen Level anpassen sind da am besten denke ich mal.

Muss der __ Hel-X Behälter fest sein oder kann man das auch mit Teichfolie verwirklichen? Medienablage auf den Grund mit 10-15cm Luft und genau wie beim Pflanzenfilter ein KG Rohr für eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Möglich oder Schwierig? Hätte dann ja noch die Teile des IBC.... 

Bei der Vorfilterung werde ich um einen Sipa nicht herum kommen oder?

lg
Flo


----------



## Joerg (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
ein Schwerkraftskimmer kostet recht wenig. Das Rohr läuft dann extra in die 1. Kammer.

Ich würde beim Bioteil und der Vorabscheidung eher schon 2 komplete IBC einsetzen. Kosten gebraucht um die 50€.
Besser ist es dort auch BA zu verbauen. Die können ja dann gemeinsam in deiner Schmutzwasserkammer enden.
Zwischen den einzenlen BA sind jeweils Zugschieber nötig. Dann kann man einfach das passende Rohr aufmachen.

Vorabscheidung ist auch noch günstiger möglich, aber dann ist deutlich mehr Wartungsaufwand nötig. Alternative
Wenn jemand alle 2 Tage den Grobschmutz rausholt, funktioniert das sehr gut.


----------



## Schucki (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi,

Mit wie viel Liter __ Hel-X muss ich den ca. rechnen bei einem IBC? Muss es ein 1000l IBC sein oder gehen auch kleinere, 600l gibt es glaube ich auch.

Die Vorabscheidung möchte ich schon möglichst effektiv gestalten sowie sollte sie für eine evtl. Vergrößerung in ein paar Jahren geeignet sein. *wer weiß, wer weiß* Dann muss der Ausbau halt 1,2 Monate länger aufgeschoben werden bis das Geld da ist...Null Problemo! 

Als Substrat für den Pflanzenfilter habe ich übrigens an den alten Kies vom aktuellen Filter gedacht.

lg
Flo


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Moin Flo,

warum überhaupt Substrat? Baue den Pflanzenfilter doch Ohne ...

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hallo Flo.

Ich will mich auch nochmal melden...

Wieviel Liter Helix du brauchst, hängt dann von deinem Besatz ab. Es muss auch kein 1000 l IBC sein, es reicht auch ein 600 l IBC. Aber der hält nur so lange, so lange dein Teichvolumen und der Besatz nicht in Ubermengen steigt. Ich würde 100 l Helix bereit halten und anfangs ca. 50 l Helix in den 600er IBC füllen. Wenn du merkst, dass Biovolumen reicht nicht, also die Bakterien schaffen es scheinbar nicht, füllst du halt noch was nach. 100 l Helix gehen in den 600er IBC locker rein. Eine Vorabscheidung wird mit einer Sipa am sinnvollsten sein. Die wird Dir auch noch in ein paar Jahren gute Dienste leisten und ist noch recht günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Vorfiltern. Ich würde noch empfehlen, die spätere Verbindung zu einem 2.IBC mit Filtermedien schon beim jetzigen IBC-Bau einzuplanen. Also gleich Flansche, Zugschieber und/oder Schraubverbindungen einbauen. Ach ja und Platzreserven schaffen und halten.

Bei meiner Filterplanung habe ich ganz bewusst, auf ein recht großes Filtervolumen gesetzt und versuche bis an die 10 % Filter / Teichvolumen ran zu kommen. Auch habe ich noch Ausbaureserven eingeplant, falls es doch mal voller im Teich wird. .

Ich baue meinen Filter derzeit auch so, da auch ich erstmal die alt-hergegebrachten Filtermedien nutzen möchte, da hier die tatsächliche Filterleistung über Jahre hinweg bekannt ist. Wenn ich mal das Geld über habe, werde auch ich mich vor dem Technikfortschritt nicht sträuben und neue Technik einsetzen. Der Platz ist ja schon da, nur der Rest ...


----------



## Doedi (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hallo Flo,
hier ist ja schon alles sehr gut beschrieben
Aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel muss es nicht immer Helx sein(Das Zeug ist schon gut).Es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten seine Bio-Kammer zu füllen.Z.B.Kaldness oder Raschid-Ringe aus der Industrie.
Meinen Filter habe ich mit Kaldness befüllt.Er ist volgendermaßen aufgebaut.Vorfilter 60µ.
Biofilter 1,5mx1mx0.7m.150mm unterhalb der Wasserlinie stehen auf einem Lochblech meine Pflanzen.Unterhalb ist alles mit Kaldness befüllt.Desweiteren sorgen am Boden des Filters noch ein paar Lüftersteine für eine vernünftige Bewegung des Wassers.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Doedi schrieb:


> Aber für den kleinen Geldbeutel muss es nicht immer Helx sein.Es gibt auch andere möglichkeiten seine Bio-Kammer zu füllen.Z.B.Kaldness oder Raschid-Ringe aus der Industrie.



Kaldness kosten 50l über 100Euro, Helix 100l nur 70Euro ...
Es gibt nix besseres und günstigeres als Helix.


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Moin Flo,
> 
> warum überhaupt Substrat? Baue den Pflanzenfilter doch Ohne ...
> 
> Mandy



Hi Mandy,

Ohne Substrat? Feines Lochblech und da dann das __ Schilf durchstecken? Frieren mir die Pflanzen dann im Winter nicht kaputt oder muss ich mir da keine Sorgen machen?

Vielen Dank für die super Hilfe bis jetzt!


@ Zacky

Okay,dir auch danke für deine Hilfe. 
Den SiPa muss ich in einer extra Tonne unterbringen oder? Das Wasser läuft dann noch von Außen nach Innen in den SiPa und von dort durch ein Rohr weiter in die nächste Kammer. Soweit richtig oder?

lg
Flo


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Mit der Sipa ist das so richtig.  extra-Tonne oder IBC. Je nachdem was geht. Die Sipa hat innen einen 110er oder 160er Rohr-Anschluß (KG-Muffe). Mit dem Rohrquerschnitt solltest dann auch in den nächsten Filterkammer-IBC gehen. Und ich helfe immer wieder gerne, soweit ich kann, kein Problem...

Das mit dem Substrat ist wohl eher so gemeint, dass du nicht den ganzen Pflanzenfilter mit Substrat füllen solltest. Wenn du jetzt feines Lochblech einziehst (stabil und rostfrei) kannst du auf das Lochblech, ein feines Vlies drauf legen, darauf das Substrat in dem Pflanzen gedeihen, darunter sollte frei bleiben, damit sich der Schutz absetzt und nicht im Substrat hängen bleibt. Die Idee mit dem Kaldness unter dem Pflanzenlagerblech klingt auch sehr interessant.  so schafft man einiges an Filtermasse. Aber ganz unten sollte eine gewisse Höhe bleiben, damit du den Schmutz raus pumpen kannst.

Das könnte dann so in etwa aussehen...!?


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Alles klar.  Habe ich das doch Richtig verstanden. Wollte den Kompletten Teich mit 110er Rohren verrohren. Auf jeden Fall das was geht. Wo kann ich mir einen gescheiten SiPa besorgen? Hast du da gerade etwas zur Hand?

lg
Flo

*EDIT:*

So ähnlich hatte ich es ja auch geplant. Das Substrat kommt auf eine Ablage, Lochblech oder Ähnlich. Nur hatte ich darunter keine Kammer mit __ Hel-X o.Ä. geplant. Schmodderkammer sollte dann mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe geleert werden die durch ein KG Rohr abgelassen wird.


----------



## mg1990 (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Helix; wieviel Liter davon darf so maximal in einen 1000l IBC?

Ich habe selbst nen Bodenfilter so wie du Flo bestehend aus 2 ibc Hälften und gefüllt mit lava. Der erste ist mir leider etwas abgesackt weshalb ich ihn komplett leeren musste um ihn wieder anzuheben. Nach etwas mehr als 2 Jahren war gerademal der letzte Zentimeter mit Schmodder gefüllt, also nicht viel. Arbeit war 1 Tag (Steine raus-> Betonmischer-> und zurück). wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich das nur alle 5-7 Jahre(wenn nicht noch später) machen muss ist das wirklich nicht nennenswert an Arbeit.


----------



## Moonlight (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Schucki schrieb:


> Ohne Substrat? Feines Lochblech und da dann das __ Schilf durchstecken?



Hey Flo,

kein Lochblech. Ich dachte an Einhängekörbe   Aber Lochblech geht theoretisch auch, nur brauchst Du da etwas Substrat.

Ich habe mich kurz mit einem User aus einem anderen Forum per PN ausgetauscht. Der hat seinen Pflanzenfilter genauso gebaut, wie ich es auch vorhabe 
Pflanzenfilter werden in der Koihaltung sehr oft verteufelt, sogar Händler raten oftmals davon ab. Im Substrat sammeln sich Bakterien und __ Parasiten, die man mit keiner Spülung vollständig weg bekommt. Endeffekt: die Koi werden krank ...

Also war meine Intention dahingehend, dass ich einen Pflanzenfilter bauen will, der wartungsarm und super leicht zu reinigen ist ... denn auf den Pflanzenfilter will ich nicht verzichten, will aber auch nicht alle paar Jahre 1 Tonne Kies schippen 

Und kurioserweise existiert so etwas schon ... da war ich happy.

Also man nehme Brotkisten, Apfelkisten etc. aus Kunststoff. Ich würde sie gerne einhängen, aber der bereits existierende Pflanzenfilter des Users hat diese Körbe verkehrt herum am Boden liegen (damit unter den Wurzeln Bodenfreiheit ist) und die anderen Körbe richtig herum darauf stehen. Dort sind die Pflanzen drin. Sicher kann man denen am Anfang halt geben, aber wenn die Wurzeln durch die Körbe gewachsen sind, kann der Halt (woraus auch immer der besteht) weg.

Der Boden verläuft leicht schräg und an der tiefsten Stelle sitzt ein Bodenablauf und am Ende dieses Rohres ein Zugschieber.
Somit fällt er sehr einfach, den Pflanzenfilter zu reinigen ... und man kann das gleich mit einem TWW verbinden 

Mandy


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi ihr,

Also mittlerweile habe ich mir ein Relativ gutes Bild von meiner Filterrung gemacht.
So habe ich es mir vorgestellt.

Zulauf von einem BA 110er und einem Skimmer 110er Rohr. Beide führen in die erste Kammer des Filters. Ein 200l Regenfass in dem ein SiPa sich um die Vorfilterung kümmert. Von dort geht es dann über ein 110er in einen IBC 600l oder 1000l mit bewegtem Hel - X. (schwimmend oder schwebend was ist besser?) Von der Hel - X Kammer geht es dann in ein zweites leeres Fass in dem dann die Pumpe steht. Je nachdem welche Leistung die Pumpe dann hat entweder direkt in den Pflanzenfilter oder per Bypass.

*Da brauche ich auch noch eine neue Pumpe. Tipps? Sollte Stromsparend sein * und ich denke ich brauche da schon 10000l/H oder nicht?

Gibt es da etwas dran Auszusetzen ?

lg 
Flo


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Das klingt ja ganz gut, dann hast du jetzt ja einen Plan! Bei dem Regenfass, nimm aber lieber eine 300 l eckig. Und eine gute stromsparende Pumpe findest du bestimmt. Ich bin von den O**e Pumpen recht überzeugt. Die Aquamax 10000 ist vielleicht eine Möglichkeit. Etwas teuer, aber sehr zuverlässig und energiesparend.


Nachtrag:

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, ohne dass ich jetzt alle Beiträge nochmal gelesen habe und hier was wiederhole.  Einen Bodenablauf hast du drin? Das Becken in der Form etwas rundlich machen, keine 90° Ecken, 45° geht noch, rund ist aber immer besser. Ich würde vielleicht eh' die Pumpenausgänge auf zwei Rohre aufteilen. Eine Leitung in den Pflanzenfilter und eine Leitung in den Teich zur Unterstützung bzw. zur Erzielung einer leichten Kreisströmung, wenn Bodenablauf geplant sei. So kannst du auch immer noch an der freien Leitung für die direkte Teichspeisung später noch andere Dinge anschließen.


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Zacky,

Was die Regenfässer angeht bin ich Flexibel. 
Ja BA ist geplant und Runde Ecken ebenfalls. 

lg


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
Regenfass ist etwas ungünstig wegen dem Befestigen der Flansche.
Möglicherweise kannst du irgendwo diese blauen Chemikalienfässen auftreiben.
Dort passen gerundete Flansche sehr gut drauf. Filterbau Dennis

Den IBC würde ich aufteilen. In den ersten Teil kannst du z.B. Matten reinmachen. Die filtern sehr gut Partikel.
Falls __ Hel-X bewegt werden soll - schwebendes, ansonsten Schwimmendes.
Die Empfehlung von mir wäre eher unbewegt, da sich dann wieder besser was von den Schwebeteilchen absetzen kann.
Allgemein wird meist das ruhende am Ende verwendet. Bewegt ist eigentlich bei dir nicht nötig.


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Da du nun alles soweit in Schwerkraft geplant hast, darfst du nun auch die Vorzüge genießen. 
Es gibt günstige Rohrpumpen, die  max. 16m³ bei 100Watt fördern.

Hier gilt viel Volumen, hilft viel. 
Beim Biofilter bin ich davon abgekommen, da sich ansonsten kein stabiler Bakterienfilm mehr bildet.
Um eine gute Strömung im Teich zu erzeugen und den Dreck auf schnellstem Weg rauszuholen, gibt es kaum was besseres.


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

Auch bei einer eckigen Regentonne? Solch eine aufzutreiben wäre für mich auf jeden Fall einfacher. Der Nachbar möchte so eine Loswerden. 

Wie würdest du den IBC den Teilen? Also wie die Abteile trennen und wie den Durchfluss realisieren?

Welche Flansche würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
die eckige verläuft ja konusförmig nach unten. Der Flansch sitzt also schief drauf. 
Jemand war so doof Dennis die Chemiefässer günstig abzugeben. 
Die sind deutlich stabiler als Regentonnen und die "Rundflansche" dafür günstig zu bekommen.

Beim IBC verlaufen die Wände senkrecht. Normale Flansche lassen sich dort gut anbringen.

Bei den Flanschen gibt es verschiedene Qualitäten. Ich hab mir erst mal die günstigen <10€ von der IK mitgebracht. Hoffe die werden mit viel Innotek dann auch dicht.

Die SIPA filtert schon gut, lässt aber ganz feine Schwebeteilchen > 0.3mm durch.
Diese sollten raus, damit das Wasser ganz klar wird. 
Eine Schaumstoffmatte kann einen großen Teil davon binden, da sie am Biofilm hängenbleiben.
Ruhendes __ Hel-X kann das auch in gewissem Maß, ein regelmäßiges spülen ist dann nötig.
Damit das passiert, ist eine geringe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit nötig. Sonst wird alles nur "durchspült". 

Den IBC zu teilen macht also schon Sinn. Ich hab die Matten mit Kabelkanal und einer Verstrebung quer drin. Das Wasser strömt langsam durch und die Partikel werden festgehalten.
Im 2. Teil dann ruhendes Hel-X, das sich dann mit umrühren gut reinigen lässt.


----------



## Schucki (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Jörg,

Okay dann muss ich mal schauen was ich als Behälter für den SiPa nutze. 
Hast du evtl Fotos von deinem Filterbau? Besonders von der Verstrebung und den Kabelkanälen?
Wenn ich die Rohrpumpe in eine letzte Kammer stelle und die dann in den PF oder Teich laufen lasse, ist dann die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Hel - X Behälter zu groß?

lg


----------



## Joerg (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
wenn du einen IBC nimmst sicher nicht, da ist genügend Raum (Anströmfläche).
Falls du es mal ausrechnen willst, sollte die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit laut Ing. Deters in den Matten 5-10cm/Minute nicht überschreiten.

Da du erst mal wenig Besatz und den nachgeschalteten Pflanzenfilter hast, kannst du den 2. Teil des IBC erst mal leer lassen. Das __ Hel-X oder was anderes lässt sich bei Bedarf noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Schucki (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi,

Bis hier hin vielen Dank an alle die mir hier Super geholfen haben!  Jetzt liegt es an mir Überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten, Material und ein,zwei Euro  zu horten. 

Bei Fragen werde ich mich auf jeden Fall melden und sollte es Fortschritte geben dann werde ich hier Berichten!

lg
Flo

Edit:

Über den Besatz habe ich mir noch überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht. Auf jeden Fall halt Kois aber was Größe und Menge angeht.... Erstmal Teich, dann Fisch. Lohnt es sich noch im Herbst zu besetzten? Würde jetzt Spontan sagen nein. Würde dann wenn alles Glattläuft nächstes Jahr besetzen.


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Flo,
die meisten sind bei dem angedachten Besatz doch etwas ungeduldiger. :knuddel
Sehr spät im Jahr sollte man nicht mehr einsetzen, da sich die Koi dann nicht mehr auf den Winter einstellen können.

Ein paar kleine (Tosai - Einjährige) könntest du schon einsetzen.
Das könnte helfen, das Koivirus auch auf die anderen zu übertragen.


----------



## Schucki (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi,

hihi.  Die Geduld könnte davon kommen das ich seit 8 Jahren mehrere Aquarien bzw aktuell ein Aquarium habe. Wobei ich beim Einlaufen eines AQ´s mittlerweile so viel Erfahrung habe das ich das Einlaufen auslasse und direkt besetzte. Alle Relevanten Wasserparameter wie Nitrit werden überwacht bzw kann man am Verhalten der Fische ablesen. ^^
Naja ein Teich ist ja ein wenig größer. ^^
Hmmm meinen Vater habe ich voll auf meiner Seite, nur er hat "gar keine Ahnung" wobei ich ja auch nicht wirklich. Grundlagen sind da, mehr auch nicht. Er stellt sich das alles noch einfacher vor.... Momentan will er nicht den aktuellen Teich umbauen sondern vor den aktuellen einen neuen Bauen.... Fände einen großen zwar schöner, will aber eig alles selber finanzieren und nicht auf meine Eltern angewiesen sein. Sonnst kommen da wieder so "Argumente" wie ohne uns..bla..bla.^^ Und wenn da Geld fließt will er auch entscheiden wie was gebaut wird. Das will ich verhindern. 

Nur die liebe Frau Mutter...naja sie meint sie hätte mit dem Teich nur unendlich viel Arbeit. Obwohl sie bis heute nichts damit zu tun hatte und auch später nichts damit zu tun haben. Habe ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum überreden. 

lg
Flo


----------



## Martin (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

kaufe dir doch einen oase biotec 36 screenmatik und gut ist das. der leistet bei mir gute dienste.


----------



## Schucki (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

Hi Martin? , 

Ich habe über die Oase Filter nichts Gutes gelesen wenn sie als Komplettfilter am Teich laufen. Ohne weitere Filterung würde ich mir so einen Filter nicht an den Teich stellen. Ich kann auch nicht wirklich glauben das so ausreicht.

Und für die Kohle kann ich einige große Filter bauen...
lg
Flo


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*



Schucki schrieb:


> Und für die Kohle kann ich einige große Filter bauen...



Recht so ...


----------



## Martin (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Koiteich*

naja dann baut doch mal alle fleissig. ich find oase supi und bin mega zufrieden.


----------

